# IF(ISERROR(LOOKUP



## JTL9161 (Dec 27, 2022)

*=IF(ISERROR(VLOOKUP(D261,$Z$39:$Z$70,1,FALSE)),D261,””)

I have the above formula.  Not quite working.  I want to look at the data in cell D261 and if it matches with anything in column Z to delete it. otherwise if no match then show data in D261 in the cell.

Thanks in advance for your help
James*


----------



## xlhelp15 (Dec 27, 2022)

Hi - Welcome to MrExcel !

Try this... (I have used Columns - B (source)& C (comparison data) and the value will be in Column D)

=IF(ISNA(VLOOKUP(B4,$C$4:$C$15,1,0)),"No Match",VLOOKUP(B4,$C$4:$C$15,1,0))


----------



## Fluff (Dec 27, 2022)

How about

```
=IF(ISNUMBER(MATCH(D261,$Z$39:$Z$70,0)),"",D261)
```


----------



## xlhelp15 (Dec 28, 2022)

Fluff said:


> How about
> 
> ```
> =IF(ISNUMBER(MATCH(D261,$Z$39:$Z$70,0)),"",D261)
> ```


Thanks @Fluff  - This is much faster than Vlookup when we handle excess of records. Hurray - I learned it !!!


----------



## JTL9161 (Dec 28, 2022)

Perfect...as usual.  Thanks


----------



## Fluff (Dec 28, 2022)

Glad we could help & thanks for the feedback.


----------

